# Confused Canoner - Help with some advice



## Mesh1DMarkIV (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello, 

I am a Canon User and have a dilema on my hands. I have owned a Sekonic L758Dr light meter for about 2 years now and have never used it once. I am an amateur photographer that takes pictures of Landscapes, Portraits and Macro Stuff.
I am thinking about selling the Light meter so that i can purchase a Canon 17-40mm F4L lens instead. I am finding it hard to let go simply because its a very expensive light meter. I own a Canon 24-70 F2.8L and a Canon 24-105 F4 L lens so my question is two fold. 1) am I simply stupid for not selling the lightmeter for a new lens and 2) am I duplicating having another wide-angle lens since I already own the two stated above by buying the Canon 17-40mm?

I would truly truly appreciate some feed back on this so that I can set my mind to ease and make a good decision.


----------



## Overread (Feb 2, 2012)

Well first up if you've never used it for 2 years I'd say you've 2 choices 
1) Sell the tool that you don't use to buy something that you will use
2) Learn to use it and give it a try. Who knows once you learn and actually use the light meter you might find it very ideal for helping you - esp if you shoot portraits with flash lighting. 

As for the lens purchase the difference between 17 and 24mm is quite noticeable so the lens would certainly have a use provided you find that you want to shoot wider than 24mm. I am curious as to why you've both the 24-70mm and 24-105mm since most people tend to go for one or the others - making up with primes if they want additional features in this focal length range group.


----------



## Mesh1DMarkIV (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you for ur prompt response.  I only shoot portraits once in a while...more often I shoot landscape and macro.  I am a beginner photographer and really dont know how to use my equipment well...in all honesty.  I bought the 24-105mm because of its Image Stabilization feature and I bought the 24-70mm for being a faster lens and better in Low light situations.  I have a 1D Mark IV and am still figuring that out.  I have most of the equipment cause my dad left all of it to me before he passed last year.  I want to maitain the Lens collection I have to L series thats why I thought I'd buy the 17-40mm with the money I would get from the sale of the light meter plus add in some of my own cash.  I am just finding it hard to let go of a piece of equipment that cost $650 when I know I wont be able to afford to buy another lightmeter.  You are right, learn how to use it or sell for something I'd use more often.  It just feel cool to have an expensive lightmeter.


----------



## Overread (Feb 2, 2012)

There's nothing wrong owning cool stuff  

However considering your thoughts I would say that since your still learning the ropes maybe its best to hold off, save for a bit longer, and push yourself to learn the basics. You've two great lenses already and with a tripod (or even handholding with todays stitching software) you can easily get some wider angle shots if needed. If you can learn a but more - gain some more confidence- then you'll get a much clearer idea of the direction you're going and might well help you focus your setup around what you find you enjoy shooting most.


----------



## Mesh1DMarkIV (Feb 2, 2012)

These are the lenses I current own:-

Canon 24-70mm F2.8L
Canon 24-105mm F4L IS
Canon 100mm F2.8L Macro
Canon 85mm 1.8 
canon 50mm 1.4
Canon 70-200mm F2.8L IS Mark II

Thats why I am planning to buy the 17-40mm so that I can add one more lens to the L series lens.  And maybe in a few years the lens would have more value then the light meter I figure.


----------



## Mesh1DMarkIV (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you for making sense of it all.  I think I will give my self 3 months to learn how to use the Lightmeter and then make a decision. Thank you so much.


----------



## Overread (Feb 2, 2012)

You've certainly some fantastic lenses in that setup - the 70-200mm also makes a good landscape lens - try it out 

Sounds like a sound plan as well - learn with what you've got, you've the luxury of having some of the best tools so the only area you can really improve upon is to improve yourself and your own understanding. Also don't get too addicted to L lenses just because they are L grade. L is good, but there are other options out there, plus I'd always say that the strongest reason to get a lens should be the features it offers you and what its going to do for you - rather than its resale value.


----------



## Mesh1DMarkIV (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you so much...thank you.


----------

